# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Ohnmächtige Angst

## Katrin

Hallo!


Auf der Suche nach Informationsmaterial zu dieser Krankheit bin ich auf Euer Forum gestoßen. 
Ich schreibe hier als besorgte Tochter eines Betroffenen. Bei meinem Vater wurde vor ca. 14 Tagen diese Krankheit diagnostiziert.
Momentan wissen wir als Familie noch zuwenig über diese Krankheit.
Leider ist es auch so, dass mein Vater sich mir gegenüber nicht sehr gut anvertrauen kann oder möchte, so dass ich, was die Diagnosen der Ärzte anbelangt, auf die Aussagen meiner Mutter angewiesen bin. Ebenso habe ich bis jetzt auch noch keine schriftlichen Befunde zur Kenntnis nehmen können, was mir ja hier im Forum zweifellos weiterhelfen würde. 
Daher kann ich vorerst nur mit diesen Angaben aus "zweiter Hand" arbeiten. 


Mein Vater ist 66 Jahre alt. Im vergangenen Jahr fingen Schmerzen in der Hüftgegend und in der Weiche an, die, nach Aussagen seiner Hausärztin auf Arthrose zurückzuführen seien. 
Probleme mit dem Wasserlassen hatte er auch so ca. seit 1 Jahr, nahm dafür Tabletten, welche allerdings keine Besserung brachten. 
Im Herbst letzten Jahres wurde sein Blut untersucht, allerdings waren die Werte ohne Befund. 


Anfang diesen Jahres hatte er Blut im Urin und im Stuhl, ging nun das 1. Mal zum Urologen, sein Blut wurde erneut untersucht, laut Arzt waren es "utopische Werte" und ihm wurde eröffnet, dass er Prostatakrebs hätte, aber wieder gesund werden würde. 
Es folgte eine CT im Beckenbereich, lt. Aussage des ausführenden Arztes wäre alles in Ordnung, der weitere Befund ginge an den Urologen. 
Vorgestern war er nun in einer Arztpraxis für Nuklearmedizin in Halle, dort wurde eine Skelettszintigrafie gemacht, wo nun festgestellt wurde, dass er bereits Metastasen in den Knochen hat. Der behandelnde Arzt dort war der Meinung, dass wohl eine OP nicht in Frage käme, dafür Spritzen und Bestrahlung mit einem 3-wöchigem Klinikaufenthalt, möglicher-weise in Halle-Kröllwitz. 
Zu weiteren Behandlungen bzw. Auswertung müsse er jedoch erst mal wieder zum Urologen, bei welchem er nächste Woche wieder einen Termin hat. 


Zur Zeit nimmt er neue Medikamente, hat kein Blut mehr im Urin und Stuhl, fast keine Schmerzen mehr und kann auch wieder besser schlafen. 


Ich weiß, diese Angaben hier sind sicher für Sie sehr dürftig, momentan kann ich, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht mit genaueren Daten dienen, bin jedoch erst mal froh, hier eine Anlaufstelle gefunden zu haben, wo ich mir Rat und Hilfe beim Umgang mit dieser Krankheit holen kann, nicht nur für meinen Vater, sondern auch für die gesamte Familie, denn verständlicherweise ist die Angst bei uns allen groß.






Viele Grüße


Katrin.

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Katrin

es ist wirklich sehr schwer, aus den wenigen Angaben, die Du machen kannst, die Situation Deines Vaters auch nur annähernd nachzuvollziehen. Immerhin deuten die festgestellten Knochenmetastasen auf ein Krankheitsstadium hin, bei dem eine Heilung in der Regel nicht mehr möglich ist, das aber bei guter ärztlicher Behandlung mit Hormontherapie und neuerdings auch Chemotherapie über Jahre unter Kontrolle gehalten werden kann. 

Was der Urologe Deinem Vater gegenüber zu den utopischen Werten zu bemerken hatte, das war offensichtlich falsch. Entweder versteht er sein Handwerk nicht oder aber er hat keine Ahnung von Psychologie. Unter Umständen müsste also schon recht bald dafür gesorgt werden, dass Dein Vater dem besten erreichbaren Arzt zugewiesen wird.

Schliesslich empfehle ich Dir, beim KISP, 
www.prostatakrebse.de
den Artikel Erster Rat zu lesen. Er wird Dir in gedrängter Form das Wichtigste vermitteln, was man über PK wissen sollte und, davon bin ich überzeugt, Dich auch beruhigen. 

Alles Gute wünscht Deinem Vater

Jürg

----------


## Katrin

Hallo!
Hallo, lieber Jürg!

Mein Vater hat nun gestern 2 schriftliche Befunde vom Urologen erhalten, diese sagen folgendes aus: 

*Der Befund des Institutes für Pathologie:* 

Untersuchungsgut: Prostatabiopsien
Klinisch: PSA 315.1.
Makroskopisch-histologisch (je Stufen): 
I - rechts: 3 Zyl. von 6 bis 4 mm u. MP
II - links: 3 Zyl. von je 12 mm.
I und II: 
Die beidseitigen Fraktionen wurden nach getrennter Paraffineinbettung untersucht. 
Alle Stanzen von rechts werden diffus durchsetzt von neoplastischen Infiltraten aus überwiegend kribriformen karzinomatösen Drüsen, geringere mikroacinöre Kompomente, erhebliche Kernpleomorphie.
Keine Komedonekrosen. 
Die linksseitigen Stanzen mit normalen Prostataabschnitten ohne Tumoranteile. 
Diagnose:
Diffuse Infiltrate eines gering differenzierten Adenokarzonoms der Prostata (histol.-
zytol. Grading der WHO: G 3a; Gleason-Score 7 = 4+3: ICD-O M 8140/3) in allen 
Stanzen von rechts, linksseitig tumorfreies Prostatagewebe. 

*Der Befund der radiologischen Praxis:* 
*Oberbauch-CT nach oraler Darmkontrastierung und anschließende i.v.-KM-Serie des* 
*gesamten Abdomen:*
Leber etwas dichtegemindert. Keine hypo- oder hypervascularisierten Leberherde abgrenzbar. Gallenwege nicht erweitert. Im Lumen der Gallenblase mehrfache verkalkte Konkremente. Magen, Milz, Pankreasorgan und beide Nebennieren stellen sich unaufällig dar. 
Keine Nierenherde abgrenzbar. Keine Erweiterung des Hohlsystems. Keine Zeichen einer 
retroperitonealen, mesenterialen oder inguinalen Lymphadenopathie oder Raumforderung. 
Etwas unregelmäßig begrenzte, aber nicht wesentlich vergrößerte Prostata mit mehreren Kapselverkalkungen. Sigmadiverticulose. Ansonsten unauffällige Verhältnisse im kleinen Becken. 
Beurteilung:
Anamnestisch Prostatakarzinom. Kein organüberschreitendes Wachstum computertomographisch nachweisbar. Keine Metastasierung. 
Cholecystolithiasis. Steatosis hepatis. Sigmadiverticulose. Ansonsten unauffälliger Befund. 


Mein Vater hat Ende Woche wieder einen Termin beim Urologen, zwecks genauem Therapieplan. 
Der Urologe erwägt eine Behandlung erst einmal nur mit Spritzen (?), hierzu wird ihm ein Port gesetzt; keine OP, aber Weiteres, wie gesagt, dann zum Ende der Woche.
Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt Euch nun anhand der o.a. Befunde ein genaueres Bild vom Stadium machen. 

Danke fürs Lesen, 

viele Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Katrin

Die Diagnose mit PSA 315.1, Gleason 4+3 und Knochenmetastasen ist ernst zu nehmen, aber keineswegs etwa hoffnungslos.

Sicher kommt bei dieser Lage keine lokale Therapie wie Operation oder Bestrahlung in Frage (etwas Anderes wäre die Bestrahlung einzelner Knochenmetastasen, um gegen Schmerzen anzukämpfen).

Dagegen dürfte es sich lohnen, eine Hormontherapie einzusetzen mit mindestens zwei Medikamenten: Depotspritzen (alle drei Monate) mit Zoladex, Eligard oder einem vergleichbar guten LHRH-Agonisten und dazu ein Antiandrogen wie z. B. Cosadex oder Androcur. Zu beachten ist bei einer solchen Therapie, dass mindestens eine Woche vor der ersten Injektion eines LHRH-Agonisten ein Antiandrogen gegeben werden muss, um ein Aufflammen der Krankheit zu verhindern. Ich selbst habe mit einer Hormontherapie (Maximale Hormontherapie mit zwei Komponenten) gute Erfahrungen gemacht, doch wird oft empfohlen, auch noch ein drittes Medikament beizufügen (Proscar).

Im Fall Deines Vaters dürfte im ganzen Forum niemand zu finden sein, der nicht unbedingt empfehlen würde, sofort auch Zometa gegen die Knochenmetastasen zu verabreichen. Das geschieht per Infusion, und da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ein Port das Infusionsverfahren ganz wesentlich vereinfacht. Zudem kann er auch verwendet werden, wenn entweder schon jetzt oder aber später eine Chemotherapie eingesetzt werden sollte. Mir scheint, es sollte mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln gegen den PK Deines Vaters vorgegangen werden, und dazu könnte durchaus auch Chemotherapie in niedriger Dosis gehören. In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich meinen, der frühzeitige Beizug eines erfahrenen Onkologen dürfte sich rechtfertigen.

Alles Gute wünscht Deinem Vater

Jürg

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ein Port das Infusionsverfahren ganz wesentlich vereinfacht. ...


Ehrlich? Ich habe keine Port-Erfahrung. Jedenfalls birgt so ein *Port* auch ein paar Risiken und Nebenwirkungen. Es sind Fälle bekannt, bei denen der Port entfernt wurde, bevor er je benutzt wurde. So lange die Venen mit machen, käme ich nicht auf die Idee mir einen Port setzen zu lassen, nicht wegen Taxotere (wöchentlich bzw. dreiwöchentlich) und schon gar nicht wegen Zometa (vierwöchentlich). Das wäre vielleicht dann anders, wenn ich meine tägliche Infusion bekäme.

WW

----------


## Katrin

Guten Morgen Jürg, Guten Morgen Winfried!

Ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten, die Befunde konnte ich als Laie ja doch nicht so  richtig deuten, von daher hilft mir dieses Forum hier sehr. 
Also nochmals Dankeschön an Euch und dass es dieses Forum gibt!!

Wie gesagt, Spritzen bekommt er ja nun schon, leider kann ich z.Zt. noch nicht sagen, welches Medikament ihm damit verabreicht wird. 
Auf jeden Fall zeigt es schon seine Wirkung, denn Vati hat im Augenblick überhaupt keine Schmerzen mehr. 
Seit mehreren Jahren nimmt er vom Orthopäden und auch vom Hausarzt verschriebene Medikamente (Schmerzmittel, Blutdruck, Beruhigungsmittel u.a.) gegen die Schmerzen, die angeblich vom "Hüftgelenk ausstrahlen", die er seit vorgestern von sich aus abgesetzt hat, er kommt wunderbar ohne sie aus, kann sogar viel besser schlafen. 

Was den Port betrifft: Meine Mutti hatte vor 6 Jahren Lymphknotenkrebs, bekam Chemo und alles übliche, hat alles gut überstanden, ihr geht es wieder ausgezeichnet. Damals wurde ihr kein Port gesetzt, aber die Venen in der Armbeuge sind vom vielen Spritzen noch arg gekennzeichnet (vernarbt) und beim Blutnehmen haben die Ärzte heute noch Probleme, ich sehe den Port  zumindest als Erleichterung für den Patienten. 
Und was birgt denn in einem solchen Krankheitsfall keine Risiken?

So, ich bin trotzdem erst einmal ein wenig erleichtert und melde mich zum Ende der Woche nochmal, wenn wir vom Urologen näheres wissen, 

bis dahin eine schöne Zeit Euch allen, 

Katrin.

----------


## Katrin

Hallo!
Sei gegrüßt, lieber Jürg!


Mein Vater hatte nun heute wieder einen Termin bei seinem Urologen und erhielt dort den Befund der 2. Untersuchung der Radiologie, welcher eine Franktur ausschließen sollte und folgendes besagt: 

Rönten-Beckenübersicht einschl. Hüftgelenk rechts in zwei Ebenen 

Im Bereich des Hüftbeinkörpers und in der lateralen Beckenschaufelhälfte sowohl auch im oberen Schambeinschenkel und im Sitzbeinkörper zeigen sich ausgedehnte fleckige Osteosklerosen. In Projektion auf den linken Hüftkopf etwa 1cm großer kalkdichter Schatten. 
Ansonsten keine knöchernen herdläsionen abgrenzbar. Kongruenz der Gelenkflächen. 
Beginnende osteophytäre Anbauten am Acetabulum craniolateral beidseits. Keine Frakturlinie abgrenzbar, keine Dislokation. 

Beurteilung: 
Ausgedehnte osteoplastische Metastasierung bei bekanntem Prostatakarzinom in den o.b. Lokalisationen. Kein Frakturnachweis. 
Kompaktainsel im linken Hüftkopf. Coxarthrose Grad I beidseits. Phlebolithiasis des kleinen Becken. 


Wie oben bereits erwähnt, hat mein Vater nun mittlerweile alle, über Jahre hinweg verschrieben bekommenen Medikamente abgesetzt und fühlt sich z.Zt. den Umständen entsprechend doch relativ wohl, von einigen zu ertragenden Schmerzen in der Weichengegend abgesehen. 
Der Urologe meint, dies wäre ein sehr positives Zeichen. 

Meinem Vater wird am Montag ein Port gesetzt, voraussichtlich wird er über Nacht in der Klinik bleiben müssen. 
Nach dem Fädenziehen ca. 1 Woche später erhält er dann die ersten Infusionen, aller halbe Jahre dann zusätzlich eine Spritze (??).



Wir sind z.Zt. alle noch in der Wartehaltung, hoffen und bangen, dass die Krankheit zumindest gestoppt werden kann. 

Da fällt mir gerade ein, kürzlich habe ich gelesen, daß Tomatensaft und auch Brokkoli gut gegen Krebs sein sollen, kann jemand was dazu sagen, ist da was wahres dran?

Bis bald wieder, alles Gute für Euch 

Katrin.

----------


## WinfriedW

Ist es nicht unglaublich, Katrin? Da klagt ein Mann jahrelang über Knochenschmerzen, ist bei mehreren Ärzten in Behandlung und keiner von denen kommt auf die Idee mal PSA zu bestimmen. Erst bei PSA=315.1 ng/ml erfolgt die Diagnose Prostatakarzinom. 

Ihr solltet die Ärzte gemeinsam zur Nachschulung schicken.

WW

----------


## Katrin

Stimmt, Winfried!

Gestern sagte mein Vater so zum Spaß, daß er Lust hätte, die Ärzte zu verklagen, aber was würde das schon bringen? 

Jetzt ist erst mal wichtig, seine Gesundheit soweit es geht, wieder herzustellen. 

Liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Katrin

wäre es Dir möglich, ganz genau in Erfahrung zu bringen, mit welchen Medikamenten Dein Vater nun behandelt werden soll? Mir scheint es enorm wichtig, dass hier nicht "gespart" wird, Dein Vater also wirklich *alle* bei seinem Kranheitszustand erforderlichen Therapien bekommt, ganz besonders jene, die gegen Knochenmetastasen eine gute Wirkung versprechen.

Liebe Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## Katrin

Hallo, Jürg!

Danke für Deine Nachricht, wie ich oben schon erwähnte, ist es für mich nicht ganz so einfach, Details direkt von meinem Vater selbst in Erfahrung zu bringen, hier bin ich auf die Hilfe meiner Mutter angewiesen. 
Leider praktiziert der Urologe nicht hier bei uns im Umkreis, so daß ich im Augenblick nicht die Möglichkeit habe (aufgrund meiner Arbeit), ihn aufzusuchen bezüglich eines Gesprächs. 
Und ich glaube auch nicht,daß ich am Telefon Auskünfte erhalten würde (könnte ja jeder kommen und sagen, er wäre die Tochter!)
Ich muß erst mal sehen, hoffentlich erfahre ich über meine Mutter morgen schon näheres, 

bis dahin, seid ganz lieb gegrüßt 


von Katrin.

----------


## jafco

> Immerhin deuten die festgestellten Knochenmetastasen auf ein Krankheitsstadium hin, bei dem eine Heilung in der Regel nicht mehr möglich ist, das aber bei guter ärztlicher Behandlung mit Hormontherapie und neuerdings auch Chemotherapie über Jahre unter Kontrolle gehalten werden kann.


Welche Rolle spielt die Chemo in diesem Zusammenhang?

Ich habe nach all' meinen Recherchen nur in Erfahrung bringen können, dass Chemo lediglich lebensverlängernd und z. Zt. schmerzlindernd wirkt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Bei dieser Krebsart kann Chemo m. E. daher keine wirksame Therapieart mehr sein (schaut Euch mal Rudi Carrell und andere Endstadiumfälle an). Nach Chemo war nämlich in diesen Fällen früher oder später doch der Tod eingetreten. Von daher stelle ich die Aussage, dass mittels Chemo der PK über Jahre unter Kontrolle gehalten werden kann, in Frage. Wahrscheinlich könnte dies in erster Linie nur die DHB bringen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, liebe Katrin,

ich kann es immer wieder nur sagen und schreiben, alle nicht nur wir PK-Kranke sondern ausnahmslos ALLE Patienten haben das RECHT alle für Sie relevanten Ärztliche- und Laborberichte sowie Krankenhausberichte in Orginal oder mindestens in Kopie zu erhalten, JEDER! Der Arzt ist hierzu gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet, man muß sie nur anfordern denn freiwillig geben es die wenigsten!

Nur so kann man recherchieren, was vor liegt, was wurde zuvor getan und was muß jetzt geschehen und eingeleitet werden!

Mit meinen Ärzten habe ich hiermit überhaupt kein Problem damit, mein Hausarzt gibt mir sogar die Orginale weil Er die Berichte in sein PC-System einscannt.

Alles Liebe und Gute für Euch
Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... ich kann es immer wieder nur sagen und schreiben, alle nicht nur wir PK-Kranke sondern ausnahmslos ALLE Patienten haben das RECHT alle für Sie relevanten Ärztliche- und Laborberichte sowie Krankenhausberichte in Orginal oder mindestens in Kopie zu erhalten, JEDER! Der Arzt ist hierzu gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet, man muß sie nur anfordern denn freiwillig geben es die wenigsten!


Natürlich hat der Patient das Recht alle relevanten Arztberichte und Laborbeergebnisse zu erhalten, aber eben nur der Patient selbst, nicht die Tochter, nicht der Ehepartner und der Arbeitgeber auch nicht.

WW

----------


## Katrin

... und dass, lieber Winfried, ist eben mein großes Problem: Das eben ich als Tochter diese Befunde eben nicht erhalte, was mir ja zweifellos hier bei Euch im Forum sehr viel weiterhelfen würde. Bin vorerst eben weiterhin auf die wenigen Informationen meiner Mutter angewiesen. 

Viele Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## Katrin

Guten Morgen!

Vergangene Woche wurde meinem Vater nun der Port eingesetzt, diese ambulante OP hat er sehr gut überstanden, war überwiegend ohne Schmerzen, brauchte auch keine Schmerzmittel. 

Gestern nun bekam er beim Urologen die erste Infusion, eine Kochsalzlösung, diese bekommt er nun im Abstand von 4 Wochen. 
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was diese Lösung bewirken soll, auf jeden Fall sollen hiervon die Haare nicht ausgehen, also hat es mit Chemo auch nichts zu tun (?). 
Von Chemo bzw. Bestrahlung ist erstmal keine Rede. 

Mein Vater hat z.Zt. nicht die Kraft, seinen Urologen nach der weiteren "Vorgehensweise" zu fragen, will nicht viel näheres wissen, da er ohnehin schon zu sehr grübelt, er ist im Augenblick sehr gereizt, hat ansonsten aber auch keine Schmerzen mehr. 

Viele von Euch schreiben,  Zometa-Infusionen erhalten zu haben, nach Recherchen im Internet soll dieses Medikament wohl u.a. die von Metastasen befallenen Knochen "versiegeln", und gerade von dieser Versiegelung sprach gestern der Urologe auch, kann es also sein, dass neben der Kochsalzlösung meinem Vater ebenfalls diese Zometa-Infusion verabreicht wurde? 

Ich wollte, ich wüsste mehr zu der Therapie des Arztes, aber wenn schon mein Vater mit den einzelnen Details überfordert ist, bzw. sogar Angst hat, näheres zu erfahren, wie soll ich dann zu diesen Informationen kommen?

Ich erwarte von Euch keine keine ausführlichen Antworten, kann ich gar nicht aufgrund meiner dürftigen und unkonkreten Ausführungen, aber kann mir evtl. jemand schreiben, was es mit dieser Kochsalzlösung auf sich hat
und ob es sein kann, daß meinem Vater doch sein kann, daß ihm Zometa verabreicht wurde, ohne dass er im nachhinein Nebenwirkungen hatte?

Ich danke Euch sehr und ganz besonders liebe Grüße an Jürg, Dir danke ich besonders auch für Deine Nachricht über Infusionen und Autofahren, konnte mich bisher noch nicht bei Dir bedanken. 



Viele Grüße


Katrin.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Katrin,

die Infusion wird Zometa sein (nachher Kochsalzlösung) ein Biphosphonat zur Stabilisierung der Knochen (Metastasen). Dein Vater sollte in die richtige Richtung grübeln, mehr Informationen erhalten und uns geben, damit geholfen werden kann. Wie sich PK und Metastasen entwickeln kann, könnt ihr bei meiner PG-Geschichte sehen.

Alles Gute Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Gestern nun bekam er beim Urologen die erste Infusion, eine Kochsalzlösung, diese bekommt er nun im Abstand von 4 Wochen. 
> Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was diese Lösung bewirken soll, auf jeden Fall sollen hiervon die Haare nicht ausgehen, also hat es mit Chemo auch nichts zu tun (?).


*Zometa*, keine Chemo!




> Von Chemo bzw. Bestrahlung ist erstmal keine Rede.


Chemo, sprich Taxotere, ist zugelassen im hormonrefraktären Stadium. Da befindet sich dein Vater z. Zt. (noch) nicht. Es gibt allerdings auch Ärzte, die Stress mit der Krankenkasse riskieren und Taxotere außerhalb der zugelassenen Indikation in einem früheren Stadium verabreichen. Ob der Patient davon profitiert, ist unklar.




> Mein Vater hat z.Zt. nicht die Kraft, seinen Urologen nach der weiteren "Vorgehensweise" zu fragen, will nicht viel näheres wissen, da er ohnehin schon zu sehr grübelt, er ist im Augenblick sehr gereizt, hat ansonsten aber auch keine Schmerzen mehr.


Ganz schlechte Strategie! Grübeln, sprich Nachdenken, macht nur dann Sinn, wenn am Ende eine Vernünftige Strategie herauskommt. Ohne Informationen wird das wohl eher nicht der Fall sein.

WW

----------


## Katrin

Danke Hans, (mein Vater hat übrigens denselben Namen)!!

Ich dachte mir schon, daß er möglicherweise doch Zometa erhalten hat, hatte allerdings Nebenwirkungen erwartet, aber ihm ging es hinterher eigentlich blendend. 

Und danke auch Dir, Winfried!

Was ist ein hormonrefraktäres Stadium?

Klar, Grübeln bringt gar nichts, der Schritt nach vorn schon, d.h. bei Unklarheiten den Arzt genauestens zu befragen, aufgeklärt zu werden über die Therapiemaßnahme, usw. 

Für mich persönlich ist es schon eine Beruhigung, daß ich mich an Euch wenden kann, wenn auch mit sehr dürftigen Informationen, aber immer mit der Gewißheit, hier kompetente Antworten zu erhalten. 


Liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich dachte mir schon, daß er möglicherweise doch Zometa erhalten hat, hatte allerdings Nebenwirkungen erwartet, aber ihm ging es hinterher eigentlich blendend.


Ich habe bis heute 21-mal Zometa erhalten. Mir geht es danach auch immer blendend. Ich habe mit Zometa keinerlei Probleme. Andererseits gibt es Betroffene, die das anders erleben.

Es gibt natürlich auch Leute, die auf die Nebenwirkungen geradezu warten. Auch das halte ich für keine gute Strategie. Ich mache mir keine Gedanken über Nebenwirkungen, die ich nicht habe.




> Was ist ein hormonrefraktäres Stadium?


Prostatakarzinome wachsen in aller Regel hormonabhängig. Aus diesem Grunde hat dein Vater vermutlich ein LHRH-Analogon erhalten. Dieses bewirkt das Absenken des Testosterons auf Kastrationsniveau. In der Folge bildet sich das Karzinom in den allermeisten Fällen sehr schnell zurück. Deshalb geht es deinem Vater auch zur Zeit so gut.

Leider kommt es in fast allen Fällen über kurz oder lang zum Therapieversagen. Dann wächst das Karzinom hormonunabhängig bzw. es ist *hormonrefraktär*.

WW

----------


## Katrin

*Leider kommt es in fast allen Fällen über kurz oder lang zum Therapieversagen. Dann wächst das Karzinom hormonunabhängig bzw. es ist* *hormonrefraktär.


*Ich verstehe Winfried,* nur*: 
Welchen Sinn macht dann diese Art von Therapie, ist sie dann nicht überflüssig, zögert sie die Krankheit bzw. die Schmerzen nicht heraus oder wird nach Rückbildung des Karzinoms eine andere Therapieart angewandt?

Liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Welchen Sinn macht dann diese Art von Therapie, ist sie dann nicht überflüssig, zögert sie die Krankheit bzw. die Schmerzen nicht heraus oder wird nach Rückbildung des Karzinoms eine andere Therapieart angewandt?


Hormonblockade funktioniert zeitlich befristet einige Monate bis einige Jahre. Danach kommt dann die Chemotherapie und langfristig sind wir alle tot. Das ist die bittere Wahrheit. Manch einer stirbt aber nicht am Prostatakrebs sondern vorher an etwas anderem.

Ich drücke euch die Daumen,

WW

----------


## Harro

*Kurz und bündig*

Ach Winfried, wenn es Dich noch nicht gäbe, müßte man Dich erfinden.

*"Sei klüger als die anderen, aber lass es sie nicht fühlen"*
(Earl of Chesterfield)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Katrin,

Winfried hat natürlich recht, daß wir langfristig alle tot sind, mit oder ohne PK, aber gar nicht sooo zwingend DURCH PK. Selbst die Schulmedizin spricht jetzt von "Heilung" durch Hormontherapie, was noch vor zwei Jahren undenkbar gewesen wäre. Dies geht aus einem Bericht mit dem Titel 

"Adjuvant Androgen Deprivation Can "Cure" Nonmetastasized Prostate Cancer"

von der 22. EAU-Konferenz dieses Jahres in Berlin hervor. Tenor: In vielen Fällen kommt das Ergebnis einer (frühzeitigen adjuvanten, d.h. eine konservative Therapie begleitenden) Hormontherapie einer Heilung gleich, weil der PK-Patient dadurch die gleiche Lebenserwartung hat wie andere Männer ohne PK. Daß es in schlechtgelagerten Fällen auch tödlich ausgehen kann, versteht sich von selbst, aber es macht Hoffnung. 

Nachzulesen unter
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/554114?src=mp

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Tenor: In vielen Fällen kommt das Ergebnis einer (*frühzeitigen adjuvanten*, d.h. eine konservative Therapie begleitenden) Hormontherapie einer Heilung gleich, ...


Du hast schon Recht Andreas, nur ist das hier der falsche Thread. Bei aPSA=315.1ng/ml besteht, wenn wir ehrlich sind, wenig Hoffnung auf Heilung.

WW

----------


## Katrin

Das haut mich jetzt um, und der Urologe war eigentlich ganz hoffnungsvoll. 
Heilung ist vielleicht nicht möglich, aber man kann doch (naiv gefragt) die Krankheit zum Stillstand bringen?

VG
Katrin.

----------


## Schorschel

> Nachzulesen unter
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/554114?src=mp


Hallo Andreas,

sehr interessant!

Da der Artikel nur nach Registrierung nachzulesen ist, habe ich ihn kopiert (siehe unten).

Viele Grüße

Schorschel


*Adjuvant Androgen Deprivation Can "Cure" Nonmetastasized Prostate Cancer*


*Chris Berrie, MA, MPhil, PhD*











March 26, 2007 (Berlin)  An analysis of 5 prospective randomized trials presented here at the European Association of Urology 22nd Annual Congress shows that adjuvant androgen deprivation with early hormone therapy can provide a normal life expectancy and effectively cure a significant proportion of men with M0 prostate cancer.

Thomas Ebert, MD, PhD, head of the Department of Urology, EuromedClinic, Fuerth, Germany, initially indicated during his presentation that based on historical data from before the prostate-specific antigen (PSA) era, hormone therapy was believed to be a mainly palliative treatment for advanced prostate cancer. "We know now that adjuvant androgen deprivation following radiation therapy in M0 patients prolongs survival compared with radiation therapy alone," he added.

However, Dr. Ebert and colleagues asked whether this early hormone therapy can actually normalize the life expectancy of the patient with nonmetastasized prostate cancer, as with the local interventions of radical prostatectomy and external radiation therapy (EBRT).

This analysis used a Medline search to include all published peer-reviewed prospective randomized trials from the past 10 years of the effects of adjuvant castration therapy after local therapy compared with local therapy alone, with median follow-up of more than 5 years. The overall survival (OS) and progression-free survival (PFS) curves were compared with those of age-, time-, and country-matched men without prostate cancer from the Human Mortality Database.

Five studies satisfied these inclusion criteria. Differences in OS could be calculated for 3 of these studies, as a comparison with the calculated normal life expectancies: the addition of adjuvant androgen deprivation to EBRT provided an OS that was not significantly different from the normal life expectancies of 70-year-old Belgium men (EORTC 22863) and 69-year-old Swedish men (Granfors), with many, but not all, 70-year-old US men (RTOG 85-31) showing a similar benefit.

Across the full 5 studies analyzed, the proportion of patients with a normal life expectancy due to the adjuvant androgen deprivation ranged from more than 17% (after 9 years, RTOG 86-10), to more than 25% (after 12 years, RTOG 85-31), more than 35% (after 8 years, EORTC 22863; after 10 years, ECOG 7887), and more than 45% (after 11 years, Granfors).

In the single study of adjuvant androgen therapy after radical prostatectomy, 66-year-old US males (ECOG 7887) also showed no significant differences from the equivalent normal population (PFS was the measure of life expectancy without tumor recurrence).

Thus, while it is accepted that adjuvant androgen deprivation in patients with M0 prostate cancer leads to a survival advantage compared with local treatment alone, Dr Ebert stressed that, "This may lead to a normal life expectancy for most of these patients as compared to standard age- and country-matched men." 

Furthermore, a normal life expectancy without tumor progression is seen in a significant proportion of these patients, which, Dr. Ebert and colleagues suggest, effectively constitutes a cure for nonmetastasized prostate cancer.

This study did not receive commercial support. Drs. Ebert, Weissbach, and Schmitz-Draeger have served on the speakers' bureaus for AstraZeneca, Sanofi-Aventis, and Takeda.

EAU 22nd Annual Congress: Abstract 20. Presented March 21, 2007.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Das haut mich jetzt um, und der Urologe war eigentlich ganz hoffnungsvoll.
> Heilung ist vielleicht nicht möglich, aber man kann doch (naiv gefragt) die Krankheit zum Stillstand bringen.


Der Urologe sagt vielleicht auch nicht die ganze Wahrheit, weil er den Patienten schonen will.

Aber schau die *HansiB* an, der hatte im Dez. 2004 aPSA=741ng/ml und ist heute quietschvergnügt.

Es gibt aber leider auch diese Fälle: *hier*, *hier*, ...

WW

----------


## Katrin

Hallo allerseits!


Aus gegebenem Anlaß möchte ich mich hier im Forum wieder zu Wort melden und Euch um Euren Rat / Eure Meinung bitten. 

In meinem Profil habe ich mittlerweile die bisherigen Befunde meines Vaters verankert. 

Derzeit nimmt er täglich MCP, Granatapfelelixier, Tomatensaft und Brokkoli zu sich. 
Er sagt, daß es ihm soweit gut ginge, er will mit der Krankheit erst mal so weit "wursteln" wie es geht. 
Dennoch empfinde ich, daß mein Vater große Angst hat vor der Krankheit an sich, vor dem was noch kommt. Allein die Tatsache, daß er sich z.Zt.  mir mehr anvertraut als seiner Frau, meiner Mutter, ist für mich erstens ein großer Vertrauensbeweis und zeigt mir auch, daß er doch sehr verzweifelt ist. 

Die erste Zometa-Infusion bekam er Anfang April, Mitte Mai die nächste. 
Meines Erachtens klärte ihn der Urologe zu wenig auf in Bezug auf seine Befunde (insbesondere PSA-Werte, Knochenmetastasen), die Therapie und auch die Infusion. 
Er sagte zu ihm nur, daß nicht operiert , auch nicht bestrahlt werden kann, daher entscheidet er sich für die Infusionen. 
Für meinen Vater ist dies ein schlechtes Zeichen, nun kreisen seine Gedanken um die Frage, warum nur diese Infusionen und warum ansonsten keine andere Therapie weiter möglich ist, oder gibt es gar keine Heilung oder Aufhalten der Krankheit mehr?

Aber ist in seinem Fall z.Zt. Zometa nicht das Beste?

Er klagt ab und zu über Schmerzen in den Knochen (in den Beinen, den Händen, den Armen), die auch wieder vergehen, er denkt nun, daß dies eventuell in Zusammenhang steht mit den Knochenmetastasen, daß die Streuung doch schon soweit vorangeschritten ist. 
Kann das sein?

Mir fällt es schwer, ihm eine plausible, verständliche Antwort behutsam zu geben. 
Ich möchte ihm gern Mut machen, zuversichtlich sein, aber je mehr ich hier im Forum lese, je mehr Beiträge und Krankheitsgeschichten ich lese, desto unsicherer werde ich mit meiner Argumentation ihm gegenüber, kann ihm auf Grund seiner momentanen Verfassung auch nur wenige Beiträge von Euch zeigen, da ja mitunter schonungslos geschrieben wurde. 

Von daher würde ich gern auch einige Fragen meines Vaters an Euch weiterleiten, wäre schön, wenn mir dieser oder jener von Euch mit ähnlichen Befunden (siehe Profil) seinen Krankheitsverlauf, seine Erfahrungen schreiben würde. 

Wir würden auch gern wissen, in welchen Abständen es sinnvoll ist, den PSA-Wert bestimmen zu lassen oder wird diese Untersuchung automatisch jeweils vor der nächsten Zometa-Infusion gemacht?

Viele von Euch berichten über ihre Erfahrungen mit MCP und  Granatapfelelixier. 
Meine Frage an diejenigen, die darauf ansprachen: Ab wann wirkten sich denn diese Nahrungsergänzungsmittel positiv auf den Krankheitsverlauf
aus ? Und stehen sie evtl. in Wechselwirkung mit den Infusionen?

Ich würde meinem Vater gern das "Richtige" sagen, Dinge, die ihm gut tun, die ihn aus seiner Verzweiflung heraushelfen, bin aber im Moment vor lauter Angst selbst überfordert, spiele eigentlich nur die starke Tochter. 

In der Hoffnung auf einige Erfahrungswerte von Euch verbleibt

mit vielen Grüßen


Katrin.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Derzeit nimmt er täglich MCP, Granatapfelelixier, Tomatensaft und Brokkoli zu sich.


Das wird das Problem nicht lösen, aber bekanntlich stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt. 




> Dennoch empfinde ich, daß mein Vater große Angst hat vor der Krankheit an sich, vor dem was noch kommt. ...


Das kann ich gut verstehen!




> Die erste Zometa-Infusion bekam er Anfang April, Mitte Mai die nächste.


Zometa gibt's eigentlich vierwöchentlich, manchmal auch dreiwöchentlich. 




> Er sagte zu ihm nur, daß nicht operiert, auch nicht bestrahlt werden kann, daher entscheidet er sich für die Infusionen.


Zometa ist davon unabhängig. Richtig wird aber sein, dass die Erkrankung so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass eine OP oder Bestrahlung mit kurativer Intension keinen Sinn macht. 




> Für meinen Vater ist dies ein schlechtes Zeichen, ...


Ja, es ist ein schlechtes Zeichen! Es ist schlicht eine Katastrophe! 




> ..., warum nur diese Infusionen und warum ansonsten keine andere Therapie weiter möglich ist, oder gibt es gar keine Heilung oder Aufhalten der Krankheit mehr?


Ich bin mir sicher, dass dein Vater nicht nur diese Infusion bekommt. Er bekommt mit Sicherheit eine Hormontherapie in der einen oder andere Form, mindestens ein LHRH-Analogon, vielleicht zusätzlich ein Antiandrogen (anderenfalls wäre darüber nachzudenken). Das LHRH-Analogon wird unter die Bauchdecke gespritzt und hält je nach Präparat 1-3 Monate. Das wird dir vermutlich entgangen sein. Damit kann der Krebs in aller Regel aufgehalten werden - einige Monate bis einige Jahre. 




> Aber ist in seinem Fall z.Zt. Zometa nicht das Beste?


Zometa ist gut gegen Osteoporose und hemmt Knochenmetastasen. Die antiandrogene Therapie (Hormontherapie) ersetzt es nicht. 




> Er klagt ab und zu über Schmerzen in den Knochen (in den Beinen, den Händen, den Armen), die auch wieder vergehen, er denkt nun, daß dies eventuell in Zusammenhang steht mit den Knochenmetastasen, daß die Streuung doch schon soweit vorangeschritten ist. 
> 
> Kann das sein?


Kann sein, kann aber auch andere Ursachen haben. Wurde ein Skelettszintigramm gemacht? Gibt es Befunde?




> ..., kann ihm auf Grund seiner momentanen Verfassung auch nur wenige Beiträge von Euch zeigen, da ja mitunter schonungslos geschrieben wurde.


Früher oder später wird er die Wahrheit erfahren. Prostatakrebs ist eine Erkrankung, an der man sterben kann und das im Zweifel ziemlich schnell. So ist es! 




> Wir würden auch gern wissen, in welchen Abständen es sinnvoll ist, den PSA-Wert bestimmen zu lassen oder wird diese Untersuchung automatisch jeweils vor der nächsten Zometa-Infusion gemacht?


Das hängt sicher vom Arzt ab. Es wäre sicher sinnvoll, PSA jeweils bei der Zometa-Infusion zu machen. Bei der Gelegenheit wird ohnehin gestochen. 




> Viele von Euch berichten über ihre Erfahrungen mit MCP und Granatapfelelixier.


Kannst du vergessen! Der PSA-Wert deines Vaters wird unter der antiandrogenen Therapie vermutlich drastisch fallen. Welchen Anteil daran MCP und/oder Granatapfelelixier haben, wirst du vermutlich nie erfahren. Wichtig ist der Glaube!




> ... Wechselwirkung mit den Infusionen?


Nee! 

Ich wünsche dir und deinem Vater alles Gute 

Winfried

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Katrin,

WW hat ja auf meine Krebsenrwicklung hingewiesen. Wie bekannt, achte ich sehr auf meine Ernährung und die genannten Zusatzstoffe, möglichst als natürliche Stoffe. Aus der Einnahme werdet ihr keine Beweise haben, ihr müsst dran glauben, vielleicht helfen sie mir, man könnte es annehmen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten als erstes Schmerzen in der Wirbelsäule und dem Becken auftreten. Meine Mehrbelegungen in Fuß- und Fingergelenken, machen keine Schmerzen. Wie WW schon sagt, ist ein Szinti und auch gleich ein Q-CT (Osteoporose) Messung notwendig. Ich freue mich immer (alle Paar Jahre) auch aktuell wieder über die positive Entwicklung. 
Wenn HB wie WW vermutet, dann unbedingt 3 HB.

Ich muß zum Mangold Essen, frisch geerntet, Euch alles Gute Hans

----------


## Katrin

Danke, Winfried, jedoch ist Dein Beitrag nun genau das was ich nicht wollte, er  hilft mir in der Form nicht weiter, als dass ich ihn hätte meinen Vater zum Lesen geben können, was eigentlich der Grund meines Anliegens war. 

Wie ich schon schrieb, derartige Beiträge kann ich aufgrund ihrer schonungslos formulierten Weise meinem Vater nicht vorlegen, mich darüber mit ihm nicht unterhalten, schließlich will ich ihn ja *aufbauen*. 
Hier kann ich  nur mit Feingefühl arbeiten. 
Und daß wir alle mal sterben müssen, weiß ich auch.

Und ein Skelettszintigramm wurde gemacht (ist im Profil zu ersehen), unter die Bauchdecke wurde bislang LHRH-Analogon nicht  gespritzt.  

Trotzdem danke für Deine Wünsche

Katrin.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Wie ich schon schrieb, derartige Beiträge kann ich aufgrund ihrer schonungslos formulierten Weise meinem Vater nicht vorlegen, mich darüber mit ihm nicht unterhalten, schließlich will ich ihn ja *aufbauen*. ...


Lege ihm die Geschichte von HansiB vor. Der hatte rein numerisch noch schlechtere Befunde als dein Vater und ist quietschfidel. 

Ich bin ähnlich blöd dran wie dein Vater, nur dass ich ein paar Jahre jünger bin als er. Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit ziemlich gut informiert und kenne die bescheidene Prognose. Gleichwohl versinke ich hier nicht in Depressionen. Ich kämpfe halt so gut es geht. Die Tatsache, dass ich im Prinzip alles weiß, erleichtert es natürlich auch den Ärzten mit mir Klartext zu reden. 




> ..., unter die Bauchdecke wurde bislang LHRH-Analogon nicht gespritzt.


Hormonblockade ist die Therapie, die in dieser Situation ohne wenn und aber angesagt ist. Sollte dein Vater keine Hormonblockade bekommen, dann wäre dies ein *grober Behandlungsfehler!* Ob's eine 3-fache Hormonblockade sein muss, wie HansiB schreibt, da bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, aber hier in diesem Forum vertritt man mehrheitlich diese Auffassung. Die Ärzteschaft teilt diese Meinung nicht unbedingt. Ob die zusätzliche Einnahme eines 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmers einen Überlebensvorteil bringt oder nur PSA-Kosmetik ist, ist ziemlich unklar. Schaden wird's vermutlich nicht.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Katrin,

nachdem verdaut ist, kann es weitergehen. Weiter wursteln geht nicht, so stark wie möglich ankämpfen ist richtig. Die Angst wird vergehen, wir hatten alle anfänglich Angst. Dein Vater sollte sich der ganzen Familie anvertrauen, auch sonst muß man sich mit PK nicht verstecken.

Ihr solltet konkret erfahren, was an Medikamenten gegeben wird. Mindestens 2 HB, wenn nicht, Arztwechsel. Auch solltet ihr die sonst genannten Marker machen lassen. 
Eine Heilung wird es wohl bei unserem Fortschritt (auch bei den Meisten mit geringerem Fortschritt) nicht geben. Ein Aufhalten unserer systemischen Krankheit ja, wenn die Therapie wirkt und man Glück hat. Unser Problem sind die Metasasen, bei mir ruhen sie seit bald 2,5 Jahren. Mit etwas Phantasie könnte man auf dem neuesten Szinti (nicht CT) eine Aktivitätsverringerung sehen. Schriftlicher Befund fehlt noch, aber positiv (so muß die Einstellung sein).

Dein Vater wird soweit kommen, daß du alle Berichte aus dem Forum zeigen kannst (selbst die von WW). Frage so viel wie notwendig, nur dadurch bekommt ihr Erfahrung und Hilfe. Habt ihr keine SHG in der Nähe? Mir hat das sehr geholfen, man konnte die Leute auch schön schockieren.
Mein Onko macht Blutwerte alle 8 Wochen (jedes 2. mal Zometa, Uro macht gar nichts), ich lasse die mir sinnvoll erscheinenden Marker wie T, DHT, CGA, Leberwerte CRP, Cholesterine ab und zu, preiswert (von SHG verhandelt) von einem Labor in der Nähe direkt machen. Mir ist die Rumstreiterei mit den Ärzten zu dumm. Manches bekommt man leichter vom Hausarzt (nur ist da die Warterei lästig). 
Die genannten Nahrungsergänzungen würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen, was ist mit Ernährungsumstellung, für vieles gibt es Studien. Genau wie mit den Medikamenten (ich nehme so wenig wie mölglich, keine gegen die Nebenw. der HB) auch da gibt es Studien und oft wirken sie bescheiden. An die schlechten Zeichen, für WW Katastophe, gewöhnt man sich. Bei mir hat Zometa und die anderen Nahrungsergänzungen die Metastasen gehemmt, die Osteoporose nimmt anscheinend zu, Nebenwirkung der HB, Befund folgt. Dein Vater muß unbedingt zu Zometa Calcium + Vit. D3 nehmen (verschreibt auch Hausarzt). Auch durch mehrere Uros kommt man an die notwendigen Medikamente. 
Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., für vieles gibt es Studien. ...


Meist mehrere, die sich gegenseitig widersprechen.




> ... An die schlechten Zeichen, für WW Katastophe, gewöhnt man sich. ...


Na ja, ich gewöhne mich daran nicht. Ich will mich da auch nicht dran gewöhnen. Der Unfalltod ist eindeutig der schönere!




> ... Dein Vater muß unbedingt zu Zometa Calcium + Vit. D3 nehmen ...


Vorsicht, ich habe Calcium abgesetzt, weil mein Serum-Calcium zu hoch stieg und gleichzeitig Kreatinin und Harnsäure. Die Nieren brauchen wir noch! Calcium nur dann, wenn die Serum-Calcium-Werte niedrig sind. Allerdings nehme ich Calcitriol. Calcitriol begünstigt die Calciumaufnahme durch den Darm.

ww

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Winfried

Wenn Du auf Calcium und Vitamin D verzichten willst, dann ist das Deine Sache. Der Hersteller, der immerhin die erforderlichen Studien anstellen musste, schreibt in der Fachinfromation für Ärzte:

*Dosierung/Anwendung
Dosierung bei Erwachsenen und älteren Patienten
Die empfohlene Dosis beträgt 4 mg. Das Zometa-Infusionskonzentrat (4 mg/5 ml) wird mit 100 ml
0,9% Natriumchlorid- oder 5% Glukoselösung weiterverdünnt und als intravenöse Infusion
verabreicht. Die Dauer der Infusion darf nicht weniger als 15 min betragen (s. «Warnhinweise und
Vorsichtsmassnahmen»).
Bei maligner Hyperkalzämie (albuminkorrigierter Serumkalziumspiegel ≥3,0 mmol/l oder 12 mg/dl)
wird eine einmalige Infusion verabreicht.
Vor der Gabe von Zometa muss der Flüssigkeitsstatus des Patienten kontrolliert werden. Eine
Flüssigkeitszufuhr sollte dem klinischen Zustand entsprechend erfolgen.
Bei Knochenmetastasen und multiplem Myelom wird Zometa alle 3-4 Wochen verabreicht. Die
*Patienten sollten zusätzlich 500 mg Calcium und 400 I.E. Vitamin D pro Tag oral erhalten."*

Ich halte es für unverantwortlich, eine persönliche Erfahrung nicht eindeutig so zu formulieren, dass jeder Leser weiss, dass das Deine besondere Situation, aber keine andere betrifft.

Jürg

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich denke Jürg, der aufmerksame Arzt wird ohnehin den Calciumspiegel im Blut bestimmen und seinen Rat entsprechend formulieren. 500mg Calcium kannst du leicht lässig auch mit calciumhaltigem Mineralwasser aufnehmen.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich kontrolliere Ca, regelmäßig, ist immer im Normalbereich, meine "Fachärzte" interessieren sich dafür nicht, so wie für viele Messungen sonst auch. Mein Onko der die Ca Einnahme befürwortet, gibt mirs nicht, ich bekomme es vom Hausarzt.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Katrin

Lieber Hansi B!

Danke für Deinen Beitrag!
Ich freue mich für Dich, daß Du die Krankheit einigermaßen im Griff hast nach der bedrohlichen Ausgangssituation. 

Ich glaube nicht, daß eine totale Ernährungsumstellung für meinen Vater in Frage kommt. 
Wiederum muß ich sagen, daß er sich aber auch nicht ungesund ernährt, viel Gemüse und Obst stehen auf dem Speiseplan, wenig Fleisch und Fett, selten Alkohol, ab und an mal ein Bier und seit kurzem, wie oben bereits erwähnt, Tomaten, Brokkoli, MCP und Granatapfelelixier. 

Wichtig ist meiner Ansicht auch, einen Arzt zu haben, dem man Vertrauen schenken kann, der einem auch mal zuhört, der einem vielleicht auch ein zweites Mal erklärt, warum er sich gerade für diese eine Therapie entschieden hat. 

Und daher möchte ich mir nun selbst ein Bild vom Urologen machen, ihn um ein Gespräch bitten, vorausgesetzt, ich bekomme in Kürze einen Termin. 

Aus Euern Beiträgen konnte ich entnehmen, auf was ich den Urologen u.a. unbedingt ansprechen muß, das wären:

- die Hormonblockade bzw. -behandlungen, die mein Vater noch nicht erhalten hat
- das Zometa lt. Hersteller aller 3-4 Wochen zu verabreichen ist (und eben nicht aller 6 Wochen)
- das zu Zometa Calcium und Vit. D3 zu nehmen ist
- regelmäßig Marker machen lassen

Was noch, gebt ihr mir Tipps?

Wie sieht aus  mit dem sogenannten *Krebspass* (davon hörte ich kürzlich)?
Ist das so eine Art Broschüre, ein Heft, in das alle Befunde und Behandlungen eingetragen werden? Und wenn ja, wo bekomme ich dieses her oder ist es eher so, daß ich alle Befunde formlos zuhause verwalte und schriftlich festhalte, wie bisher?
Wer von Euch führt so einen Pass?

Ich danke Euch im voraus!

Liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## Hans-Helmut

Liebe Katrin,

den Prostatapass kannst Du in der Geschäftsstelkle BPS anfordern.
( siehe Startseite des BPS )
Gruss  Hans- Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich, Liebe Katrin,

nicht Krebspass sondern Prostata-Pass und wird herausgegeben von 

Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V.

Tel. 05108 92 66 46

info@prostatakrebs-bps.de

Weitere Broschüren erhälst Du hier

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...266&Itemid=192

Einfach anrufen und bestellen!

Macht es Gut, Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich glaube nicht, daß eine totale Ernährungsumstellung für meinen Vater in Frage kommt.
> 
> Wiederum muß ich sagen, daß er sich aber auch nicht ungesund ernährt, viel Gemüse und Obst stehen auf dem Speiseplan, wenig Fleisch und Fett, selten Alkohol, ab und an mal ein Bier und seit kurzem, wie oben bereits erwähnt, Tomaten, Brokkoli, MCP und Granatapfelelixier.


Da geht's mir wie deinem Vater. Ich lese hier immer wieder, ich müsse meine Ernährung total umstellen. Stellt sich die Frage, was ich konkret umstellen sollte. Tatsache ist, dass ich mich vor meiner Krebsdiagnose nicht wirklich ungesund ernährt habe, dennoch hat es mich erwischt. Vor diesem Hintergrund habe ich relativ wenig Hoffnung, dass eine Ernährungsumstellung den Durchbruch bringt. Die Ratschläge, die du dir diesbezüglich in diesem Forum holen kannst, sind zudem keineswegs widerspruchsfrei. Ich esse morgens Müsli und an vielen Tagen mittags nur Obst oder einen Salat und das nicht erst seit ich Krebs habe. In letzter Zeit achte ich verstärkt auf meine Blutfettwerte. Insbesondere habe ich mir die Butter abgewöhnt. Auch esse ich jetzt mehr Fisch als früher. Ansonsten trinke ich wahrscheinlich zu viel Wein. Irgendwie hat aber Essen und Trinken auch etwas mit Lebensqualität zu tun. Gerade in dieser Situation sollte man in ganz besonderem Maße auf die Lebensqualität achten.




> - die Hormonblockade bzw. -behandlungen, *die mein Vater noch nicht erhalten hat*


Das ist einigermaßen verwunderlich!




> - das Zometa lt. Hersteller aller 3-4 Wochen zu verabreichen ist (und eben nicht aller 6 Wochen)


Ja !!!




> - das zu Zometa Calcium und Vit. D3 zu nehmen ist


Calcium/Vit. D3 geht als Begleitmedikament zu Zometa auf Kassenrezept. Im Waschzettel zu Zometa steht, dass Calcium und Vit. D3 zu geben ist, wenn der Patient keine pathologisch erhöhten Serumcalciumwerte hat - sprich, die Serumcalciumwerte sind zu kontrollieren.




> - regelmäßig Marker machen lassen


Ja, kann man schon mal machen. Stellt sich allerdings die Frage, welche therapeutische Konsequenz sich ggf. daraus ergibt. Regelmäßig alle möglichen Marker bestimmen zu lassen, halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.




> Was noch, gebt ihr mir Tipps?


Evtl. Selen.





> Wie sieht aus mit dem sogenannten *Krebspass* (davon hörte ich kürzlich)?
> Ist das so eine Art Broschüre, ein Heft, in das alle Befunde und Behandlungen eingetragen werden? Und wenn ja, wo bekomme ich dieses her oder ist es eher so, daß ich alle Befunde formlos zuhause verwalte und schriftlich festhalte, wie bisher?
> Wer von Euch führt so einen Pass?


Ich denke, dass ich diesen Krebspass, der tatsächlich Nachsorgepass heißt, kenne, wohingegen ich den Prostatapass, von dem die anderen Diskutanten berichten, nicht kenne.

Der Nachsorgepass ist ein Heftchen, in das die behandelnden Ärzte Angaben über den Verlauf der Erkrankung und die Termine der Untersuchungen und Behandlungen notieren sollen. Mir hat irgendwann ein Onkologe so ein Teil aufgedrückt. Das scheiterte dann aber spontan daran, dass mein Urologe keine Lust auf noch mehr Bürokratie hatte. Das konnte ich gut verstehen. Ich mache meine Notizen selbst.

WW

----------


## Katrin

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Beiträge!

Den Pass bestelle ich nachher gleich. 
Einen Termin für ein Gespräch beim Urologen habe ich auch schon für Anfang Mai. 

Mein Vater hat nächste Woche einen Termin beim Zahnarzt. 
Er befürchtet, daß ihm möglicherweise ein Zahn gezogen werden muß (übrigens das 1. Mal bei ihm). 
Muß der Zahnarzt in Bezug auf die Krankheit informiert werden?
Gibt es auch hier etwas zu beachten?

Liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## Harro

*Kiefernekrose*

Hallo Katrin,

wegen Zometa sollte der Zahnarzt schon informiert werden, weil es sich bei Zometa um ein Bisphosphonat handelt.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Katrin,

Zahnextraktionen nach Zometa nur unter strenger Antibiotikaprophylaxe. Darauf solltest Du deinen Zahnarzt hinweisen.
Hier findest Du Näheres dazu:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...se.html#Biaxin

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Katrin

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Ich komme eben vom Urologen meines Vaters, hatte dort einen Termin für ein Gespräch. 
Zuerst war ich erstaunt, daß er die von uns vorbereitete Vollmacht für die Aufhebung der ärztl. Schweigepflicht gar nicht sehen wollte. 
Er vertritt die Auffassung, daß auch die Angehörigen sich  in einem Stadium befinden, in welchem die Befunde bzw. sonstige wichtige Informationen nicht vorenthalten werden dürften. 

Nun, er eröffnete mir, daß Vati die bösartigste Prostatakrebsform überhaupt hat, er weiterhin Zometa und auch Hormonbehandlungen erhält, die nächsten Blutuntersuchungen werden nächste Woche gemacht. 
Kalzium und Vit. D hält er für momentan unnötig, da Vati in dieser Richtung wohl nicht unterversorgt sei. 
Eventuell hat er für ihn noch eine leichte Chemo vorgesehen.  

Auf meine Frage hin, ob es evtl. noch Behandlungsformen gibt, an denen wir uns finanziell beteiligen können, gab er mir einen Flyer über *Flor-Essence-Kräutertee*. Damit haben bislang (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) 2 seiner Patienten sehr gute Erfahrungen dahingehend gemacht, daß deren Metastasen plötzlich nicht mehr nachweisbar waren. 
Er wies mich zwar darauf hin, daß die Wirkungsweise des Tees in Bezug auf Krebs nicht nachgewiesen wurde, aber schaden könne es ja nicht. 

Insofern meine Frage an Euch, ob vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Tee (ursprünglich stammend aus Kanada, HP: www.floressa.de) gemacht hat, Bestellmöglichkeiten. Aber dies ist wohl doch eher ein Beitrag für den Bereich "Nahrungsergänzungen".

Und außerdem möchte ich wissen, bezüglich Kalzium und Vit. D, ob mein Vater zusätzlich dieses als Tablettenform (aus der Apotheke) einnehmen kann oder wir dem Urologen Glauben schenken sollten, weil diese Medikamente z.Zt. überflüssig seien?

Abschließend muß ich sagen, daß dieses Gespräch mich sehr, sehr viel Kraft gekostet hat, ich momentan noch sehr ergriffen bin, erst mal zur Ruhe kommen muß, könnte im Augenblick nur noch weinen und weiß eigentlich auch nicht, ob ich meinem Vater von dem Gespräch erzählen sollte und kann. 

Ich danke Euch fürs Lesen, 

Euch alles Gute, 

Katrin.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Katrin,

zu Flor-Essence gibt es im "Forumextrakt" unter "Ernährung" eine Seite mit einer ziemlich vernichtenden Beurteilung. Ich würde mein Geld nicht dafür ausgeben. Wer weiß, was die Patienten dieses Arztes noch alles eingenommen haben.
Mir sagte einmal ein auf Prostatakrebs spezialisierter Onkologe: "Sie haben Ihre Krankheit nicht durch Ihre Ernährung bekommen, und nur mit Ernährung werden Sie sie auch nicht wieder los". Es gibt natürlich vieles auf diesem Gebiet, wofür man sein Geld ausgeben kann. Als halbwegs sinnvoll haben sich in diesem Forum in den letzten sieben Jahren herauskristallisiert: Selen (200 µg), Bor (3-12 mg), Tomatenprodukte (nach oben keine Begrenzung). Interessant, wenn auch natürlich keine Wundermittel, dafür teurer, sind ferner Modifiziertes Citruspektin (MCP) und Granatapfelextrakt. Zu allen diesen Nahrungsergänzungen gibt es Studien, die auf eine positive Wirkung bei PK hindeuten, und zu allen kannst Du auch im "Forumextrakt" (oben auf der Forumseingangsseite findest Du einen anklickbaren Link dorthin) unter "Ernährung" ausführliche Information finden.
Mit der zusätzlichen Aufnahme von Calzium sollte man vorsichtig sein, sonst kann es zur Hypercalzämie mit Nierenschädigung kommen. Wenn der Kalziumspiegel im Blut Deines Vaters im Normalbereich von 2,02 bis 2,6 mmol/l liegt, würde ich die Hände davon lassen. Der oben genannte Onkologe riet einem anderen Patienten dagegen zur Einnahme von rezeptfreiem 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin-D3 in der Höhe von 1000 bis 2000 Einheiten pro Tag, _aber auch wieder unter Kontrolle_. Wenn der Serumsspiegel bei etwa 60 (Maßeinheit unbekannt) läge, reichten 1000 Einheiten; läge er darunter, dann wären höhere Dosen angebracht.

Ralf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Katrin,

ich möchte noch auf Fischöl hinweisen. Das hilft u.a. endzündliche Prozesse im Körper in Griff zu bekommen. In Bezug auf Krebs ist auf die Texte von Barry Sears hinzuweisen. Hier noch ein aktueller Link zu Omega 3 Fettsäuren und der Migration von Krebszellen:  http://www.uroonkologie.de/nachricht...ils.asp?id=101 

Und damit ich nicht alles zweimal schreiben muss, ist hier noch mal ein Auszug aus einem Beitrag, den ich gestern abend geschrieben habe. 

*Zitat: "Lycopin ja - Fischöl wichtiger?* 
   
....Am Ende des Threats ist ein Hinweis von Harald auf eine Bestellmöglichkeit über Dr. F. Eichhorn. 

* Ich würde mich aber neben dieser Sachen vorrangig mit Fischöl beschäftigen.* Das ist der "Riese" unter den Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln. Dort scheint mir der wichtigere Ansatz zu sein. Sehr viele Informationen findest Du bei RuStra auf der ProMann-Seite der SHG Hamburg. http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Fishoil.htm 

Und wenn Du viel lesen möchtest, dann schaue auf dieser Übersichtsseite nach "Alle übersetzten Sears-Texte". Da gibt es alles zu Fischöl. http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Sears.htm

(Allerdings stehe ich der Zonen-Diät von Sears kritisch gebenüber. Das hat aber mit den Informationen zu Fischöl nichts zu tun)

Hochwertiges Fischöl kann auch bei der LEF bestellt werden. ... weil es den ganzen Körper optimal gegen alle entzündlichen Prozesse schützt bzw. diese wieder rückgängig macht, von Gliederschmerzen bis Diabetes Typ II. " Zitat Ende


Liebe Grüße, Wolfgang

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1665#post11665

----------


## Katrin

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten!

Lieber Wolfgang, leider finde ich den von Dir benannten Beitrag zu Flor Essence im Forum nicht, wo genau muß ich suchen?

LG

Katrin.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Katrin,

ich nehme an, dass ich gemeint war. Die Seite zu Flor Essence findest Du unter http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...nahr_flor.html. Nützlicher wäre es, wenn Du den Einstieg zum "Forumextrakt" finden würdest. Dazu gibt es ganz oben auf jeder Forumsseite die Zeile "Nützliche Links". Einer dieser Links ist der "Forumextrakt" mit Beiträgen zu ~400 Themen rund um den PK aus den letzten 6½ Jahren - nicht nur zur Ernährung, sondern z. B. auch zu den Medikamenten, die jetzt möglicherweise auf Deinen Vater zukommen werden.

Ralf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Katrin,

Ralf hat das schnell korrigiert.
Ich habe auch mal bei Flor-Essence nachgelesen. Vergiss es einfach. Wenn Du allen Spuren hinterherläufst, wirst Du schnell müde werden und die besseren Lösungen nicht finden. Und, das Forum als ganzes ist mit Sicherheit schlauer als ein einzelner Urologe, dem in seiner Not auf die Fragen seiner Patienten auch nur ein Zaubermittel einfällt.

Ralf hat schon diverse Ansätze genannt und ich habe um Fischöl ergänzt. Dort solltest Du mal ein paar Tage Studium reinstecken.

Man muss auch schauen, was man mit einem Nahrungsergänzungsmittel erreichen möchte. Heilung wird wohl eher nicht möglich sein, aber Unterstützung der Heilung oder des Krankheitsverlaufes oder  Verbesserung des körperlichen Allgemeinzustandes. 

Gruß Wolfgang

P.S.: Nach ein paar Wochen Einnahme von Fischöl waren bei mir sämtliche morgentliche Gliedersteifigkeiten weg. Ein hervorragender Hinweis, dass in meinem Körper entzündliche Prozesse verringert oder gestoppt wurden. Ich hatte das vorher mehrere Jahre lang.

Ich habe übrigens auch bei Medicom gekauft, und zwar Borretschöl. Darauf bin ich Dank RuStra gestoßen, als er meinen Fettsäurestatus-Befund geprüft hat. Es enthält Omega 6 -Fettsäure (y-Linolensäure), die auch erforderlich ist, um gute (antientzündliche) Eicosanoide herzustellen. Der ganze Zusammenhang Omega 3 und Omega 6 - Fettsäuren ist recht kompliziert. Aber erst einmal mit Fischöl zu starten, da kann man nichts falsch machen.

----------


## Katrin

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!

Habe eben den neuesten Befund vom 15.05.07 vom Urologen erhalten: 
* 17,0 (Ausgangswert 315.1)*
Ich bin erst mal sehr froh, Vati hat erst das zweite Mal Zometa erhalten, 1x Eligard (im Juni wieder). 
Wer weiß, wie sich alles noch entwickeln wird. 

*@ Wolfgang und alle anderen Fischöl-Konsumierer*

Bezüglich Bestellung Fischöl bei LEF, wird hier per Rechnung ausgeliefert oder per Vorkasse?
Wäre  über eine kurzfristige Antwort sehr dankbar. 

Viele herzliche Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Katrin,

ich bestelle meine NEM selbst. Siehe mein Beitrag über die Life Extension Foundation. http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1578

Dort wird per Kreditkarte und Vorkasse bezahlt. Bisher hat es keine Probleme gegeben, auch bei einer Rücküberweisung wegen eines Fehlers in einer Rechnung nicht.  

Am Ende des Threads bietet Harald seine Hilfe zur Sammelbestellung bei der LEF über Dr. Eichhorn an. Bitte direkt an an Harald oder Dr. Eichhorn wenden:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?u=418

Gruß Wolfgang

----------

